# CODESYS - Modbus Master-Slave - BK9000 Coupler Ethernet



## mailchr (27 August 2019)

In CODESYS 3.5 V15 I try to read data on Modbus from a Beckhoff Ethernet coupler ( BK9000+KL3314: input for thermocouple + KL3064 : Input 0-10V)
I have added an Ethernet Generic device and then add Modbus TCP Master and Slave. I put the proper parameters (IP adress: 192.168.1.48 = my BK9000 on the network, port = 502)
I have added input canal Chanel 1 with Read Holdings register (Offset = 1 (=0x0001) and data = 1) but I can't get any value when the program runs on the PLC (here a Raspberr with Jessie)

This is very surprising to me, because I can read both the value usine Python (with the pymodbus lib)
in pyhton 3.7.4:
from pymodbus.client.sync import ModbusTcpClient​client = ModbusTcpClient('192.168.1.48', '502')​rr=client.read_holding_registers(1,1)​print('input: ', rr.getRegister(0))​It gives me the proper value of the Thermocouple

When I use KS2000 from Beckhoff, I can read also the value from Channel 1.

Do you know what i'm doing wrong in CODESYS ? It makes me made not to understand where the problem is :-(


----------



## dapu75 (10 August 2021)

Hi, did you solve? I have to do the same with a BK9100.


----------



## Raspi (14 Oktober 2021)

Hi, I'm interested too


----------



## xfred343 (5 Januar 2022)

i think, BK9100 is modbus master (server), rasperry is the client!


----------

